

Robocrow: Machines shooting long-range laser beams to scare birds away - mrfusion
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2865293/Scarecrows-replaced-ROBOTS-Droids-shoot-long-range-laser-beams-scare-birds-away-crops.html

======
mrfusion
I wonder if a UAV or ground robot could manage the same thing?

